# Sunday's Show and Tell...4/22/18



## jd56 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hope those at the swaps abd shows are faring well. I'm sure there will be lots to show off.

Let's see what classics you have found from this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!.

I received this name sale headbadge a couple of weeks ago.
Can't find any info on the Andy Jensen out if Chicago  "Douglas" reference but, I had to have it as my last name is Douglas.





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Apr 22, 2018)

Picked this up at Copake. I've been kind of wanting a tandem, but not actively looking for one. Both my wife & I really like the look of the 38 or so Colson, & she likes tandems,(more than I). The price was more than right on this one, and all the parts made of unobtainium are there, so here we go, off on another project. The seller, who was really nice guy, and @bikejunk ,confirmed that it is a circa 1897 Crescent model 25. Looks to have been painted blue before the red, I'm assuming that it was originally black? I think it has some really cool design features. It's going to be interesting riding a two person fixie. Picked up some other goodies & left w/ less than I came with, a great day.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Had a package from John which included some tires and the guts for the taillight for one of my big tank TFs. Took a ride yesterday and picked up this 'ol straightbar. The Clipper should be here Tuesday by which time I will be headed north to pick up my Dad enroute to MLC/AA. and lastly I hit the 'send' button on my keyboard yesterday to pick up this Macy's badged "Cyclone 80" TF as a match to my boys bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 22, 2018)

Teens cabinet to keep my balls retained


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 22, 2018)

Awesome vintage metal sleds in excellent shape!


----------



## vincev (Apr 22, 2018)

Found a complete Modern Morecraft erector type set from 1937 and one Erector set. And found another paperboy bag and hooks .......................


----------



## stoney (Apr 22, 2018)

This is it this week. Up for sale $115.00 shipped


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 22, 2018)

My friend was forced to re home his 9 year old boarder collie Gracie so she came to live with me


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 22, 2018)

Picked up this 37 liberty from @Kramai88


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 22, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Awesome vintage metal sleds in excellent shape!
> View attachment 793123 View attachment 793124



like that shelby in the back ground to !!!!!!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 22, 2018)

Found (with help from a CABEr) a light for my fender and a cool framed photo for the bike room


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 22, 2018)

It was a busy week for bike stuff.  First I want to thank @cds2323 for the Roadmaster cycle truck, girls 36' Roadmaster, a set of s7 wheels with yellow band 2 speed for my Hornet and a couple of parts for projects.  


 

 

I also grabbed this 40' Schwinn with Ace badge. 


 

 

Then a couple parts came in the mail.  A 20" Chain Tread tire for the Cycle truck.  Also a Speed King badge for a project.  


 

 

Then yesterday I took a ride and grabbed a group of bikes.  Just wanted the tandems but they all had to come with.  A home made beast of a tandem.  A Colson rear steer frame with steering mechanism intact. Three girls Schwinns, single, three and five speed.  The boys had a surprise yellow band kick back hub.  Three wheels that have some odd hubs and prewar tires.  A pair of Huffy's in nice shape and a few mountain bikes.  Keeping the little one for my son.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 22, 2018)

Wally Wonka (theyankeedoodler) stopped by yesterday and brought me this... Making it's way from the mid-west thanks to Mr Gessler


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2018)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Wally Wonka (theyankeedoodler) stopped by yesterday and brought me this... Making it's way from the mid-west thanks to Mr GesslerView attachment 793151



Wow that will look great in the museum.


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 22, 2018)

Just bought this. Wasn't a steal, but I had to own it:


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2018)

I picked up this strange frame with an opening in the crank hanger. Looks like it was originally painted red. Any ideas what it might be?


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2018)

I also picked up this Miami built arch bar. Or truss frame, depending on what different people call these frames.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2018)

catfish said:


> I picked up this strange frame with an opening in the crank hanger. Looks like it was originally painted red. Any ideas what it might be?
> .



Ha, As if you don't know


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2018)

What is it?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2018)

nycet3 said:


> Just bought this. Wasn't a steal, but I had to own it:
> 
> View attachment 793180 View attachment 793181 View attachment 793182



My Cubs have the best spot!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2018)

catfish said:


> What is it?



Well I would have thought I'd found an Injun but I'm not an expert.


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Well I would have thought I'd found an Injun but I'm not an expert.




It is. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 22, 2018)

Some stuff from Copake. There’s some other things 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 I didn’t get a chance to get a photo of .


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 22, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> like that shelby in the back ground to !!!!!!!




Hiawatha Arrow actually. Yeah I really like that bike!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 22, 2018)

I was able to sell a couple bikes and some parts to put me in a position to purchase an incredible example of a bucket list bike. Sssstoked


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> I was able to sell a couple bikes and some parts to put me in a position to purchase an incredible example of a bucket list bike. SssstokedView attachment 793245 View attachment 793246 View attachment 793247



That's an amazing bike.  I think your "shock and awe" bidding strategy caught other bidders off guard.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 22, 2018)

Just a strong absentee bid. Not sure how it went down in the room. Was curious how absentee bids we're going to lace in with all other bidding.


bikewhorder said:


> That's an amazing bike.  I think your "shock and awe" bidding strategy caught other bidders off guard.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh yeah! Got this group of Indian Motorcycle goodies ! Thanks Brant!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 22, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> I was able to sell a couple bikes and some parts to put me in a position to purchase an incredible example of a bucket list bike. SssstokedView attachment 793245 View attachment 793246 View attachment 793247




Wow beautiful! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 22, 2018)

Few estate sale small.



And an awesome reflector from my buddy @Boris


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 22, 2018)

Are you going to hook up that fence charger?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Just a strong absentee bid. Not sure how it went down in the room. Was curious how absentee bids we're going to lace in with all other bidding.



Well I wasn't there but watching it on Auctionzip it opened and ended with your bid. That's the same exact way Marty got his Huffman a few years back.  I looked at their absentee bid terms and conditions and that's not how an absentee bid is supposed to work:
_2) All bids are executed as competitively as possible. The item(s) will not necessarily sell for the absentee bid price, but will sell one increment over the last bid. 3) In the event of tie absentee bids, the first bid received will take precedence._

I'm sure, just like with Marty's Huffman, there will be people who will regret not getting in on the bidding now, but that's still a shady way to conduct an auction if that is in fact how it went down. Again, I wasn't there so I can't say for sure.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> but that's still a shady way to conduct an auction if that is in fact how it went down. Again, I wasn't there so I can't say for sure.



I am not sure what is so shady, they (Copake) seem to operate in a completely fair manner.  I left 5 absentee bids, none started at my high bid.  What seems to have happened in this case is:
One person left an absentee of $3,750 and Chad left an absentee of $4,000 (or more) so the bidding automatically started at $4,000.  If two people left the exact same absentee of $4,000 then the bidding will still start at $4,000 with the earliest placed bid taking preference.

Another possibility that would start the bidding at $4,000 is if an absentee bid is left and there is a reserve.  So if the bike had a reserve of $4,000 and some left a bid of $4,000+ bidding would automatically start at the $4,000.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 22, 2018)

Got a nos delta inertia light,nos ludwig badge and some handle bars and a seat at copake.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 22, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> Are you going to hook up that fence charger?



Lol, nah, I'll probably put it on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 22, 2018)

mike j said:


> Picked this up at Copake. I've been kind of wanting a tandem, but not actively looking for one. Both my wife & I really like the look of the 38 or so Colson, & she likes tandems,(more than I). The price was more than right on this one, and all the parts made of unobtainium are there, so here we go, off on another project. The seller, who was really nice guy, and @bikejunk ,confirmed that it is a circa 1897 Crescent model 25. Looks to have been painted blue before the red, I'm assuming that it was originally black? I think it has some really cool design features. It's going to be interesting riding a two person fixie. Picked up some other goodies & left w/ less than I came with, a great day.
> 
> View attachment 793107
> 
> ...




There are badge emblems on eBay, right now.
Fun project and will be rare and beautiful, when finished. Black and olive green were standard colors and I imagine that there were custom ordered colors....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Well I wasn't there but watching it on Auctionzip it opened and ended with your bid. That's the same exact way Marty got his Huffman a few years back.  I looked at their absentee bid terms and conditions and that's not how an absentee bid is supposed to work:
> _2) All bids are executed as competitively as possible. The item(s) will not necessarily sell for the absentee bid price, but will sell one increment over the last bid. 3) In the event of tie absentee bids, the first bid received will take precedence._
> 
> I'm sure, just like with Marty's Huffman, there will be people who will regret not getting in on the bidding now, but that's still a shady way to conduct an auction if that is in fact how it went down. Again, I wasn't there so I can't say for sure.



 I'm not sure how they did it either. I left an absentee bid of $1000 on the girls TF and it started at $350. Luckily I just happen to log in as that lot went up and I bid online to win it. V/r Shawn


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 22, 2018)

great set of vintage car running lights-aluminum lights with front glass lens and red glass back red reflector-great looking set-never seen a set of these.


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> great set of vintage car running lights-aluminum lights with front glass lens and red glass back red reflector-great looking set-never seen a set of these.
> 
> View attachment 793350
> 
> View attachment 793351




Very cool! How big are these?


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 22, 2018)

I purchased this uber rare early non switch 37 RMS tail light and a riser/cathedral stem.

Thanks to Jerry Berg for making them available to me.

I need the bottom wedge piece and bolt. Same as the ones used on the Wald #3, so if anyone has one for sale..........


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 22, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Well I wasn't there but watching it on Auctionzip it opened and ended with your bid. That's the same exact way Marty got his Huffman a few years back.  I looked at their absentee bid terms and conditions and that's not how an absentee bid is supposed to work:
> _2) All bids are executed as competitively as possible. The item(s) will not necessarily sell for the absentee bid price, but will sell one increment over the last bid. 3) In the event of tie absentee bids, the first bid received will take precedence._
> 
> I'm sure, just like with Marty's Huffman, there will be people who will regret not getting in on the bidding now, but that's still a shady way to conduct an auction if that is in fact how it went down. Again, I wasn't there so I can't say for sure.




Not Shady at all Smart and gutsy . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 22, 2018)

nycet3 said:


> Just bought this. Wasn't a steal, but I had to own it:
> 
> View attachment 793180 View attachment 793181 View attachment 793182



I'm no baseball fan, but that jacket is pretty darn cool.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 22, 2018)

Got this Huffman girls free from my local bike shop yesterday. Missing lots of stuff and a repaint, but still has some good useable parts.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 22, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am not sure what is so shady, they seem to operate in a completely fair manner.  I left 5 absentee bids, none started at my high bid.  What seems to have happened in this case is:
> One person left an absentee of $3,750 and Chad left an absentee of $4,000 (or more) so the bidding automatically started at $4,000.  If two people left the exact same absentee of $4,000 then the bidding will still start at $4,000 with the earliest placed bid taking preference.
> 
> Another possibility that would start the bidding at $4,000 is if an absentee bid is left and there is a reserve.  So if the bike had a reserve of $4,000 and some left a bid of $4,000+ bidding would automatically start at the $4,000.



I believe your first suggestion is what he said happened on the podium.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2018)

It was a black is beautiful weekend this weekend


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 22, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Hiawatha Arrow actually. Yeah I really like that bike!



Hiawatha Arrow o my that's the best  !!!  I really like them to . from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2018)

One of my best days at veterans Stadium swap meet in a long time 


 

 

 

 
Thanks @rustjunkie


----------



## O.B.G. (Apr 22, 2018)

I made a deal and adopted the “Brothers Bikes” this past week. Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 22, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Awesome vintage metal sleds in excellent shape!
> View attachment 793123 View attachment 793124




Wow! Those look NOS! Great find(s)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 22, 2018)

Good day at the SoCal Cycle Swap. 
Seat parts score, a couple watches and a sweet pearl handle pocket knife from my buds.


----------



## higgens (Apr 22, 2018)

I guess I had a busy bike week 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
And couldn’t pass up this big boy from here


 
And a few other I don’t have pics of   Some cheap stuff from the Long Beach swap


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 22, 2018)

Went to the Junk Bonanza in Shakopee, MN. I bought 7 flat keys from one the vendors for $1 ea and one of the keys opened my vintage bicycle lock..


----------



## jd56 (Apr 22, 2018)

Daggum...what a list of finds
 everyone.
Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Not Shady at all Smart and gutsy .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wasnt saying Chad did anything shady. It just seemed odd that a bike like this started and ended with one bid. I'm sure I wasn't the only one watching it on the screen surprised by how it went down.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, this weekend ended with this arriving today.  My friend Dave was set up at Copake next to someone whom he can't recall his name. This person asked Dave if he knew me , then asked Dave to deliver this  picture to me...
   WOW.. if your on the Cabe, please let me know.IT WAS DEAN , DFA Thanks !! Big Thanks !!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2018)

higgens said:


> I guess I had a busy bike week
> View attachment 793495 View attachment 793496 View attachment 793497 View attachment 793498 View attachment 793499 View attachment 793500 View attachment 793501 View attachment 793502 View attachment 793503
> And couldn’t pass up this big boy from here
> View attachment 793505
> ...



Great stuff Jaime


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> I wasnt saying Chad did anything shady. It just seemed odd that a bike like this started and ended with one bid. I'm sure I wasn't the only one watching it on the screen surprised by how it went down.



I was watching it on live auctioneers. Com and it didn't remember it jumping up to 4 grand.


----------



## tjkajecj (Apr 22, 2018)

Another Colson... 1940 Goodyear, started with just frame and fork.
Will look for proper fenders down the line.

Tim


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 22, 2018)

They might have had multiple absentee bids. Top two bids may have been 3900 and whatever amount that Chad left. That would make them start to auction out at 4 grand


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 22, 2018)

My bid was an absentee bid on copake directly. But I was watching live on liveauctioneers. It started at $600 and then immediately went to $4k and stopped. Then on my account it showed the "winning high bid total" as $3916.66. So my only guess would be that was the 2nd highest absentee bid so they pushed me up to $4k to beat that bid?

Chad


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> My bid was an absentee bid on copake directly. But I was watching live on liveauctioneers. It started at $600 and then immediately went to $4k and stopped. Then on my account it showed the "winning high bid total" as $3916.66. So my only guess would be that was the 2nd highest absentee bid so they pushed me up to $4k to beat that bid?
> 
> ChadView attachment 793572



Well played my friend! I'd take the two steel Monarks you have over any five aluminium Monarks. Looking forward to seeing some pics of them together. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I was watching it on live auctioneers. Com and it didn't remember it jumping up to 4 grand.



I was watching on Invaluable; it started and ended at $4,000.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not sure how they did it either. I left an absentee bid of $1000 on the girls TF and it started at $350. Luckily I just happen to log in as that lot went up and I bid online to win it. V/r Shawn



Thank you Shawn, you saved my hide.  I had a $1,200 absentee bid on the TF.  The night before the auction, I had a call from my electrician who is finishing the work on my new gallery building; he said "sit down, the code required light bulbs in the specs you want are going to cost over $4,000!"


----------



## TRM (Apr 22, 2018)

Unknown year JC Higgins picked up yesterday from a local that I overheard talking about an old Higgins that he planned to use for yard art.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/jc-higgins-schwinn-hybrid.129827/


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 22, 2018)

Found this in a local shop on my ride today. Never mounted.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 23, 2018)

Nothing for me this week, I did go looking. All I came home with was a huge (10 pound or so) mixed box of rivets from all sorts and styles. They will probably come in handy someday when I need one.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Apr 23, 2018)

I was the lucky bidder on this "Princeton" bike at Copake.  Rides great, braking minimal.View attachment 794128


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 23, 2018)

1898Columbia said:


> I was the lucky bidder on this "Princeton" bike at Copake.  Rides great, braking minimal.View attachment 794128
> 
> View attachment 794109



Great bike.  I threw in a bid on this one.  The rims were worth the winning bid


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 23, 2018)

Just this


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 26, 2018)

Late posting, no big deal really. Sunday’s swap finds. NOS ND fronts axles and 1963 License tag.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 26, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> Just this
> 
> View attachment 794165
> 
> View attachment 794166



:eek:"JUST" that?? SUPER nice!!


----------



## Night cruiser (Apr 27, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> I was able to sell a couple bikes and some parts to put me in a position to purchase an incredible example of a bucket list bike. SssstokedView attachment 793245 View attachment 793246 View attachment 793247



Congrats on this amazing bike!!


----------

